# Steelhead gloves?



## catfishking7 (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anybody have any fishing gloves they would recommend? Don't feel like not feeling my fingers this year..Thanks!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I use fingerless wool ones , warm even if they get wet. Also have a pair of a combo mitten fingerless ones which are nice for colder days, use those for deer hunting to .


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

just bought a pair of glacier gloves,thin neoprene with flannel lining. hope they do the trick.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

The warming packs work wonders, I've even threw em in my boots before

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Simms Exstream foldover mitts. Warm, dry hands all day long. I've been using them 2 winters now.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I wear some fingerless fleece gloves from bass pros fly shop I love them I use them for cold weather steelhead.. ice fishing and deer hunting


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

Streamworks fleece gloves work for me in all but the very coldest weather. They are thin enough to handle fly line easily and keep hands warm.
https://thetroutspot.com/products/streamworks-arctic-fleece-gloves-full-finger

For those days when you probably won't find open water, these IceArmor gloves are very warm and waterproof, but they don't handle fly line very well.
https://www.amazon.com/Clam-Corpora...id=1479645886&sr=8-2&keywords=icearmor+gloves


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

bumpus said:


> I wear some fingerless fleece gloves from bass pros fly shop I love them I use them for cold weather steelhead.. ice fishing and deer hunting


I buy them too...I get them on sale for 5.00 a pair. They are pretty decent..I carry a few pairs w me winter fishing and swap them out to keep dry.


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

Just bought a pair of Dexshell gloves on Amazon used them on the river yesterday in the snow and wind and the worked great. Waterproof, warm and flexible


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Army surplus wool gloves & I cut the fingers off.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I use a cheap pair of thinsulate wool fingerless mittens and I put hand warmers in the gloves also. Does the job!


----------



## catfishking7 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! Will look into them!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah fingerless wool has been my best option, cheap if you lose em. I have the simms ones too that I got as a gift and I think I like my cheap wool one better!!!!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Put the hand warmers on your wrists. warms blood as it flows up thru your hand and fingers


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Whatever glove you decide on, use the adhesive backed toe warmers placed in the glove so they rest on the top of your hand. you can take the gloves off and on without worrying about the heat pads falling out.


----------

